# What's the weirdest thing your dogs ever ate?



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

What are some of things your dogs have eaten/ chewed? 

Juno (my GSD; 6 months) once pooped most of a sock (very thin). She frequently chewed up and ate bits of clothing. The first time, I called the vet, who said to watch her. After that, I just watched her.

Titus (my hound) chewed open a plastic packet of AAA batteries and mauled the corners of at least two (!). They had to be thrown out as they were leaking. By the time we figured out what had happened, hours had elapsed. I didn't take him to the vet because he seemed fine. Titus lived to tell the tale! But I was seriously worried for some time.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax - The toes on an antique claw foot table.
Seger - The corner of an end table and a very large bottle of orange chalk. 
Faren - if it hits the floor or is left unattended at the table or is an inedible object that has food residue on it, it's all fair game.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

I know that this may not be a surprise but Nadja once ate three piles of horse poop while I wasn't looking and I didn't know until she threw it all up


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Grass goes in, grass come (partially) out ....


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Poison ivy. I have seen them stand on their hind legs and remain on their hind legs to graze on some poison ivy on top of a tall bush.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

My old guy loved to chew on screws and bolts. It was always take it away and now search for what had a bolt that fell out.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Neb (mutt) - we'd adopted an overweight cat who was on a wet food diet. We have a small kitchen (off-limits to dogs) so were storing the UNOPENED cans of wet food on the dining room table. We didn't think Neb'd be able to smell the food through a sealed can let alone reach up onto the table. He could. He ate three cans (wet food and cans themselves). It took three days, pooped metal and puked metal before the vets (ours and an e-vet) decided he could not pass the remainder of the cans on his own, and we went to a (different) e-vet with specialists and he had his stomach scoped. Never had bloody stool and the vet who scoped his stomach was amazed he had not cuts heading down either.

Agis - I don't know where he found them, but two batteries. One had been punctured. I had an heart attack. It'd been awhile before we realized what had happened and he was still bouncing around so I decided to keep an eye on him (I figured if he'd swallowed one he'd have been dead) and he was totally fine.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

When I was a kid my dad loved chocolate covered cherries and we always had boxes of them around Christmas. This was before all warnings about chocolate and dogs. Our beagle got into a box of them and was puking for several hours. My dad decided since the dog could and would eat anything that something really bad was in them, we never had them again.


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

@drparker151 you never had chocolate covered cherries again? or never had dogs again?


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

A Golden Retriever I had as a teenager ate most of a pan of brownies. She swelled up as if she were pregnant. 
Despite toxicity of chocolate to dogs, no other dire effects. She lived to be over 14.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh! One mother's day we took my mom out for dinner. I'd come back from backpacking a week beforehand with extra food leftover. The pack (closed) had been sitting there for a week.

Luc got into it, ate a few packets of instant oatmeal, two freeze-dried meals, and some hexamine solid fuel tablets (which as I learned that day are not toxic to dogs!). It was a lot to expand in his stomach so we came home to vomit everywhere and him still puking. Cleaned up, let Neb out of his crate (he was around 13 months old), and he promptly ran out and peed all over the rug, despite having had no accidents for months upon months. Happy Mother's Day to me!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

An opossum


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

A glove. A pound of dry noodles (I found them barfed up on the carpet next to the empty bag).


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Fodder said:


> An opossum


Oh! I forgot the half eaten pigeon that one of the Malis dragged in intending to finish their fine dining in the middle of my bed one night! Yuck! Mandatory mouth checks from now on before coming into the house especially at night.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Mandatory mouth checks from now on before coming into the house especially at night.


** gag * *absolutely!!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Fodder said:


> An opossum


Hiking with Teagan, Luc and Neb in Lake Superior Provincial Park with my mom once, Teagan grabbed something that I thought (at the time, based on the tail) was a dead rat. Proving that you're always a mother, she responded to my 'Mom! Mom! Teagan's got a rat, take it out of her mouth!'. Now I'm thinking it was a possum. Thank goodness for mothers!


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

JunoVonNarnia said:


> @drparker151 you never had chocolate covered cherries again? or never had dogs again?


The cherries, dad wasn't an animal person but mom was, we always had multiple animals.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

My Savvy ate the remains of a dead squirrel before I could stop her. She just swallowed the thing in one big gulp tail and all.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

3" of heavy cream and rum off the top of a Christmas egg nog crystal punch bowl.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

My husband's Pom had pica... she was nuts...she ate an entire box of crayons and pooped rainbows for a week.


----------



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

A whole large bag of M&Ms by our Labrador. Pooped it all out 2 hours later. Like cleaning up hot fudge with consistency and smell. 

He also ate a thin sock that got stuck half-way out. Became upset and started running in circles and around the yard like he was under attack. Then me chasing him to pull it out of his butt. I can only imagine what my female GSD thought. My husband just laughed.


----------



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh goodness. What haven't my dogs eaten? Lol

Bailey, our ESS, eats EVERYTHING. She will devour a loaf of bread, tearing through the bag, if left on the counter. She also steals sticks of butter off the counter and will eat those. She has a thing for eating crayons. We have rainbow poop in the backyard thanks to her. Scariest thing she ever ate was one of those red, paraffin mouse blocks our exterminator put behind the fridge. We found it in her poop later. Grossest thing she eats is cat poop. 🤢 She loves almost all the veggies we feed her. Favorite thing is radishes, followed by broccoli. 

Zoda - Poor Zo was confined to a crate so long as a puppy that she still tries to eat her poop and drink her urine when we let her out. She is 2 and a half, now. We got her at 12 weeks old, but we have never been able to break the drinking her own urine thing. We didn't confine her, someone else did. Zoda likes cat poop, but she is seriously weird about things. She ate the cord to our vacuum cleaner one day. She chewed the baseboard on the stairs when she was about a year old. We fixed them....and she has since chewed them again. She also likes to eat the kids' color pencils. She doesn't generally destroy her toys, though, but she and Bailey both like eating the noses off the kids' stuffed animals.

Crow - Well, he's an old man and a little feller. He doesn't really eat anything odd. Biggest thing for him is the cat poop. We caught him going all Scarface, elbow deep in the litterbox one day. Dogs are gross. Sadly, it can't be avoided when you have a giant cat (Maine ****) with a giant litterbox and nowhere to hide it or anyway of barricading it.


----------



## CEMC (May 2, 2020)

When my Doberman puppy was about 6-months old he once got into the kitchen garbage while I was at work. When I got home there was garbage scattered all over the floor of the house. To my surprise the next morning his poop came out neatly wrapped in aluminum foil like a baked potato. As far as I could tell he suffered no internal damage but I was careful to not leave garbage where he could reach it from then on.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

a 3 inch Darth Vader action figure, which he uncontrollably pooped out, light saber extended and all, during advanced off leash obedience class.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Let's see: a complete collar except for the plastic buckle, a nylon leash, a washcloth, numerous socks, pieces of dog beds and towels. Can't begin to list all the toys she's destroyed over her 13 years on this planet. I only buy the sturdiest ones I can find. Hard rubber is the safest - she seems to be able to poop out the bits she tears off them without any problems!

And no, she's never needed veterinary intervention for any of this, though she has occasionally vomited up the less digestible items.  She truly has a cast iron gut!


----------



## Cadfael (Jun 17, 2020)

CometDog said:


> a 3 inch Darth Vader action figure, which he uncontrollably pooped out, light saber extended and all, during advanced off leash obedience class.


Coffee spit funny right there.


----------



## Cadfael (Jun 17, 2020)

Not sure what it is about toads, but many of my dogs have tried them. The little pup now likes rocks and broken concrete, along with a dash of dirt clod. It is kinda cute when I try to take it from him, and he prances off with it, all proud.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

I love these threads.... It reminds me that I am not alone. 

A couple of months ago Ole figured out how to open doors. Yesterday he figured out how to open the pantry door from the outside. He got out a box of 50 Keurig K cups. He opened the box and tore the foil off each individual cup and spread the coffee grounds around the kitchen. Luckily, I found 50 little foil tops and fifty little plastic cups spread around the house. It was decaffeinated so he doesn't seem any the worse for wear.

Had to go to the home store and get childproof latches and install them. This could have been a disaster. Argg. Normally I am so proud of his problem-solving skills.

Still pooping fine.... fingers crossed.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

my husband had to call his employer from the house phone to tell them Jake ate his company cell phone....


----------



## Cadfael (Jun 17, 2020)

Buckelke said:


> my husband had to call his employer from the house phone to tell them Jake ate his company cell phone....


Best use of cell phone I've heard of.


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Poison ivy. I have seen them stand on their hind legs and remain on their hind legs to graze on some poison ivy on top of a tall bush.


Yeah mine has to!

also a butter wrapper


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

I love these threads too! Kias once found a nice pink balloon. Then there was the butternut squash...poor guy. He had terrible diarrhea for several days.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

davewis said:


> I love these threads.... It reminds me that I am not alone.
> 
> A couple of months ago Ole figured out how to open doors. Yesterday he figured out how to open the pantry door from the outside. He got out a box of 50 Keurig K cups. He opened the box and tore the foil off each individual cup and spread the coffee grounds around the kitchen. Luckily, I found 50 little foil tops and fifty little plastic cups spread around the house. It was decaffeinated so he doesn't seem any the worse for wear.
> 
> ...


Star also loved to get into the kitchen cupboards. Her main target was the garbage, though occasionally she'd go after something else.

I bought and installed plastic child proof latches. She figured them out in THREE DAYS!!
Since then, anything that might REMOTELY interest here has to go in a garbage bin she doesn't have access to. By 'remotely', I've had to include cracker bags with a few crumbs in them, the waxed paper that goes between frozen hamburger patties, shrimp tails and a pie box with a few crumbs of crust in it. 

May you have better luck with the latches than I did!


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

These are hilarious! 
What would we do without the drama provided by our dogs?



WNGD said:


> 3" of heavy cream and rum off the top of a Christmas egg nog crystal punch bowl.


Yea, I'd eat that too! Sounds delicious.

Some of the other things...maybe Not...


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Couple of bags of concrete mix.

Top that.


----------



## Cadfael (Jun 17, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> Couple of bags of concrete mix.
> 
> Top that.


I guess the stool was hard as a rock!


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> Couple of bags of concrete mix.


How much water does a dog have to drink to poop out bags of cement? Must have a seriously sore digestive tract for a few days.


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

A used Kleenex 🤢, poop (not only hers), firewood, and some of her own fur after I brushed her.


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

A lot of toys (both dog and human toys), and some blankets.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

davewis said:


> How much water does a dog have to drink to poop out bags of cement? Must have a seriously sore digestive tract for a few days.


Hahaha! So, I called my vet in a panic after determining that she had in fact ingested most of it. We found remnants of the bags but not much of the mix itself. I explained what she had done and there was dead silence on the phone. She ate what?? He asked. What do I do?? I was nearly hysterical. Ummm.... restrict water for 24 hours? Really? This is the best answer you have? I gotta be honest, he said with a sigh, in all my years as an owner, breeder and vet I have never heard this one before. Never. 
We consulted poison control, fed her huge amounts of food over the next two days and she seemed just fine. 
Did not even gain any weight. Lol.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Foil.
We cooked a chicken, and somehow, Hans got hold of the crumpled-up foil with which we had lined the pan.
His poop was shiny for days.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have lost quite a few chargers for electronics to puppies, and remote controls.....a couple of years ago, I had my Garmin in the house to update it and Kira must have found something interesting about it - she just crunched it up...I guess it made noise when crunched - like a plastic water bottle....


lee


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

I wonder what the neighbors think as we stand there watching our dogs like a hawk as they poop. Then we go find a stick to stir it around looking for bits of foil, plastic, metal, cement, and action figures to come back out. Then we look excited and relieved when what went in, comes back out.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Mine would catch the fluffs of blowing dog fur on windy days and eat them. And the dog I walk once swallowed a rat whole. He just sat there with it stuck in his mouth for a full minute (scaring me to death), then calmly swallowed it.

I noticed how they love that crunchy water bottle sound! We bought Kias a toy that crunches so he would stop with destroying water bottles...he never used it a day in his life. But if you handed him a water bottle, he wouldn't stop till it drove someone crazy.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Jake didn't eat it but he jumped in the back of the jeep and sat on an industrial cardboard tube of grease that split wide open and made a big mess. That part of Jake was white, but the grease was black. I called the 800 # from the tube and Chevron was nice but I'm sure they were laughing. They had no idea how you get the stuff OFF. It is meant to stay ON. I washed what I could with dish soap off Jake and the carpet I knew to use Resolve carpet cleaner (best grease remover ever). In the end (no pun intended) it had to wear off Jake and his sitting options were limited.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh, forgot, Tasha, my second GSD got into a container of STP oil treatment when left alone in the car. Poison control said it wouldn't hurt her, and it was only a small amount, but it was VERY hard to get off her fur!


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

Stuffed animals and some of my clothing. A three week dead mole. Some flooring. The corners of the couch. And my brothers hair (still attached) while he was sleeping. Oh, and a band-aid.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

Yorkie we had when I was a kid, somehow got into the trash can and ate a giant/king sized dark chocolate bar one of our family members had decided he didn't like after trying a single piece. Also ate the head of a razor blade... and rat poison twice. Somehow was totally okay after all of those things.

Codi a dog I have right now is usually really good, I left her in a vehicle with an opened bag of jerky and she didn't touch it. But she can't resist feminine hygiene products. Easy fix though by just leaving the bathroom door closed.

Luka, my lab is a stink head. Had to have a blockage surgery after eating some trash while out on a walk. Somehow there was a wool type substance along with copperwire, and plastic in what he ate. I didn't have anything like that at my house so there was literally only one opportunity where he could have eaten that.

Shelby the GSD, if my sister comes home and ignores her she responds by eating or destroying something of hers once she's left. So she's eaten a sock, underwear, and a cloth headband. Along with once destroying a dog bed and apparently eating a ton of the stuffing. We had no clue until she vomited out a grocery bag worth of the stuff. She didn't get bloated up or anything, acted completely fine until it all came out.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

DVDs. He was passing pieces for a couple of weeks.


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

My dog as a 6ish month old walked up to a glass on my coffee table and casually took a huge bite right out of it. He bit right through it like butter and swallowed a piece of glass. Rushed him to the vet and they x rayed him and you could see a piece of glass in him. He pooped it out just fine. Thank god. I’ll never leave glasses around my next puppy. Freak accident but still.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

CometDog said:


> a 3 inch Darth Vader action figure, which he uncontrollably pooped out, light saber extended and all, during advanced off leash obedience class.


That sounds like a visit to the dark side. "I am your father" comes to mind.


----------



## Cadfael (Jun 17, 2020)

CatMan900 said:


> My dog as a 6ish month old walked up to a glass on my coffee table and casually took a huge bite right out of it. He bit right through it like butter and swallowed a piece of glass. Rushed him to the vet and they x rayed him and you could see a piece of glass in him. He pooped it out just fine. Thank god. I’ll never leave glasses around my next puppy. Freak accident but still.


Dang. Now that's an appetite!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah, that's AMAZING!!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Stuckey said:


> A used Kleenex 🤢, poop (not only hers), firewood, and some of her own fur after I brushed her.


My 5 month old pup tried to eat a ball of his own fur that was probably as big as his head. I got most of it away from him


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Deja caught and ate a baby wild turkey


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jul 7, 2020)

My dog loves lettuce, if you're making a salad, he goes into the kitchen and sits beside the island and, waits for his leaf.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

The thing that stands out the most is dragon fruit a peace fell on the floor and max swiped it up the dog will eat anything has an extreme food fetish he loves watermelon he would eat anything. Dragon fruit though is poisonous and it was a small amount but worried I watched he was fine he also swallowed a corncob hole which he had sx to avoid issues. Luna really is a lady although as a pup she did chew a piece of my throw rug.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Uuurrrggg...have something to add to my list...

Star recently suffered an bout of old dog vestibular syndrome. She still has a marked head tilt, needs a bit of help going down stairs, and her appetite is still not back to normal. She sometimes leaves as much as half her bowl of kibble.

So, the other morning, I let the dogs out for their morning toilet break, and a short time later, I look out the window to see Star gulping something down. It looks like poop. I rap on the window, but of course, she doesn't hear me. She's lost a lot of her hearing due to age (she's 13) but sometimes, especially times like this, I think she's selectively deaf.

I go running outside to find she's eating the decaying mouldy wet grass I cleaned out from underneath the mower deck the previous day.

I bring her back in and feed her her breakfast. She leaves about half a cup of kibble behind in the bowl...


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

My older dog loves ice cubes and thinks they are a treat. 
My pup LOVES watermelon and nibbles it off like a person down on the rind.


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

Once I made lemonade and Mia was sitting there waiting for some lemon. I though, okay I’ll gibe her some she’ll learn her lesson, everybody should see a dogs face after a piece of lemon. I wish I had a picture of her face it was hilarious🤣🤣.

just don’t give your dog lemon unless they ask for it.


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Box o’ chocolates. Wasn’t weird to him, I’m guessing. My fault. Years ago.

Thankfully, all was well ..... after a day or so.


----------



## saintbob (Jul 14, 2018)

Holy Cow there sure are many strange things listed here that capture the attention of our pets. 

With Saint it's the tennis ball covers he passes we're always cleaning up after. Sure he has plenty of kong toys but it seems his favorites are the ones he knows he can defeat. So we keep a close eye on them.

Luckly our dogs have never hunted in the trash bucket they know it's off limits and respect it.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Full stick of butter. In the foil wrapper. I know because I had to “assist” the wrapper on its journey 😬


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

saintbob said:


> Luckly our dogs have never hunted in the trash bucket they know it's off limits and respect it.


Geez...I have a 13 year old that STILL hasn't learned that!  She was incorrigible as a puppy, and has gotten better in her old age, but just yesterday, she pulled some stuff out of my office trash, and chewed up a tissue that had a small amount of blood on it from a insect bite.


----------



## firefighterw (Feb 12, 2020)

750 dollars cash.


----------



## KarmaPuppy (Nov 22, 2019)

recently.. nerf footballs and play-doh


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

firefighterw said:


> 750 dollars cash.


That’s really not good! But hey now you got a rich dog!


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

One pup will eat peach slices, watermelon, any kind of fruit. The other will not touch anything but kibble or meat. Well, if she sees the other pup eating fruit, she will take some, out of curiosity, but then spits it out.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Halo was the worst, but she was certainly entertaining. She would leave shoes on the floor alone, but she liked to eat TP, and kleenex, potholders, and she also chewed my woven leather placemats. She stole a knife off the kitchen counter twice. She got into a box of earplugs from my night table and ate a bunch of them. She pooped out about a dozen bright orange earplugs - yes I actually counted them, lol. The only time she went for clothes was when my husband left a teeshirt on the floor and had had something in the chest pocket. The former chest pocket I should say, Halo ate the pocket right off the shirt.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Halo was the worst, but she was certainly entertaining. She would leave shoes on the floor alone, but she liked to eat TP, and kleenex, potholders, and she also chewed my woven leather placemats. She stole a knife off the kitchen counter twice. She got into a box of earplugs from my night table and ate a bunch of them. She pooped out about a dozen bright orange earplugs - yes I actually counted them, lol. The only time she went for clothes was when my husband left a teeshirt on the floor and had had something in the chest pocket. The former chest pocket I should say, Halo ate the pocket right off the shirt.


Teach him to go to the door strangers!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Yellow Jackets and hornets... and lots of them, for whatever reason both my girls enjoy eating them.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Nigel said:


> Yellow Jackets and hornets... and lots of them, for whatever reason both my girls enjoy eating them.


Wow, that actually kind of scares me. We almost lost a dog when I was a kid that got stung in at the back of the throat by a yellow jacket, had trouble breathing and may have died if my mother ( a nurse) hadn't intervened.

My dogs snap at them (and moths and deer flies) but I discourage the ones that can sting back


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Halo was the worst, but she was certainly entertaining. She would leave shoes on the floor alone, but she liked to eat TP, and kleenex, potholders, and she also chewed my woven leather placemats. She stole a knife off the kitchen counter twice. She got into a box of earplugs from my night table and ate a bunch of them. She pooped out about a dozen bright orange earplugs - yes I actually counted them, lol. The only time she went for clothes was when my husband left a teeshirt on the floor and had had something in the chest pocket. The former chest pocket I should say, Halo ate the pocket right off the shirt.


That last pic would be scary for intruders😂


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

Nigel said:


> Yellow Jackets and hornets... and lots of them, for whatever reason both my girls enjoy eating them.


Mia used to eat them, but her lesson was learned after just 2


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

WNGD said:


> Wow, that actually kind of scares me. We almost lost a dog when I was a kid that got stung in at the back of the throat by a yellow jacket, had trouble breathing and may have died if my mother ( a nurse) hadn't intervened.
> 
> My dogs snap at them (and moths and deer flies) but I discourage the ones that can sting back





Stuckey said:


> Mia used to eat them, but her lesson was learned after just 2


We were concerned at the start of it, however there are so many yellow jackets and hornets here that there’s not much you can do about it....and getting stung only fuels their determination. 

We accidentally disturbed a nest while cutting firewood a couple years ago. The yellow jackets swarmed us and my son and I began running before discovering that Zoey had stayed in the mix snapping up as many as she could before I recalled her. My son said she looked like a shark plowing through a sardine bait ball. Not sure how many times Zoey got stung, ( we each had a few), remarkably she was fine and suffered no ill effects.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

When Eska was a pup, she LOVED to steal the toilet paper! She would also go after washcloths and towels! I had to keep the bathroom door shut until she grew out of that stage.


----------



## MakoCheese (Mar 23, 2020)

Dried up starfish from the bathroom 
plastic army men


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

Tons of towels, and I found half a sock earlier... hhhmmmmm, did Mia do that?


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

This is nowhere near as odd as a bag of concrete... Ole had a box of SOS pads the other day. I must be getting careless as pup grows up. I put the box with a jug of laundry soap by the top of the stairs to take down to the laundry room later. When I came back, the rug was bright blue and there were shards of a cardboard box by the door. Pup's front paws and mouth were also bright blue.

Interestingly enough, the steel wool that makes up the SOS pads was fine enough that it did not make it through his bowels intact. His poop looked a bit like blue-tinged felt the next day.

Pup doesn't seem any the worse for wear.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

davewis said:


> This is nowhere near as odd as a bag of concrete... Ole had a box of SOS pads the other day. I must be getting careless as pup grows up. I put the box with a jug of laundry soap by the top of the stairs to take down to the laundry room later. When I came back, the rug was bright blue and there were shards of a cardboard box by the door. Pup's front paws and mouth were also bright blue.
> 
> Interestingly enough, the steel wool that makes up the SOS pads was fine enough that it did not make it through his bowels intact. His poop looked a bit like blue-tinged felt the next day.
> 
> Pup doesn't seem any the worse for wear.


What is with them and the Brillo pads with soap?


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Teagan did that too @davewis! I'd totally forgotten


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

I am always amazed at what passes through their digestive track


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> What is with them and the Brillo pads with soap?


Some dogs like the taste of soap. One of my dogs ate a whole bar of Pear's soap, and another one would wait beside the bathtub every morning until my husband soaped up his hairy chest. He would then take a handful of suds off his chest, and put it on the edge of the tub for her to lick up.  It didn't seem to harm her, though I warned him not to give her too much in case it upset her digestion.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Sunsilver said:


> Some dogs like the taste of soap. One of my dogs ate a whole bar of Pear's soap, and another one would wait beside the bathtub every morning until my husband soaped up his hairy chest. He would then take a handful of suds off his chest, and put it on the edge of the tub for her to lick up.  It didn't seem to harm her, though I warned him not to give her too much in case it upset her digestion.


They open my cupboards to find Brillo pads. There's something not quite right between the ears.


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

Tons of butter.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> They open my cupboards to find Brillo pads. There's something not quite right between the ears.


That is interesting. Ole is usually good about resource guarding. Since he was a couple of months, whenever I would take something from him or ask him to 'drop it' I would toss something even more interesting across the room for him to chase.

Even though he had eaten the scrub pads, he was more protective of the cardboard box pieces than I have ever seen him. Good to know my pup is not the only one with issues!


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

thank you for this picture, It reminded me of my childhood GS. He would grab the end of the tp and run through the whole house. Thank you for the nice memory.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jul 7, 2020)

One of my dogs, got on the kitchen counter and was eating the German Chocolate cake I had baked earlier. 

Same dog, bit a battery and sprayed battery acid inside his mouth, burning his lips and, the side of his tongue. 

Again, same dog, grabbed a large toad, shook it and, threw it up against the block wall, splattering it .

Same dog....LOL.....after dinner, before I had cleaned up, took a pot off the stove that had some spaghetti in it, took it into the living room and, ate the spaghetti.....licked that pot clean.


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

Mia stole bacon off my breakfast burrito while I was taking my parents their breakfast.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max and Luna love watermelon


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

My 7 month old pup does too; nibbles it off the rind like a little human



Jenny720 said:


> Max and Luna love watermelon


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I did forget about this but one night Max went into my daughters room and went through her basket of stuff. Found a jar of carrot cake lip scrub with real sugar in it and some how he opened jar of lip scrub. Now I do have to say these scrubs do taste good lol! We had no idea how he opened it it’s a glass jar with a twist cap. I’m not sure how he got his big tongue in their either as he licked out every last bit of the lip scrub. If there is a will their is a way is his motto. He loves his food and a huge foodie so we did get a laugh.


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

Man, do dogs just get really hungry? Or do they just eat weird things? Or are they seeking attention?


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

@Stuckey honestly, sometimes I think it's just boredom: "let me put this in my mouth. I don't really know what it is, but I'm gonna give it a try."

This list is pretty impressive!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max is a food hound so if there is edible ingredients he will eat it. I have never had a dog Into food as he is. I remember we had to go out so I called my son to feed him. I walked in the door and he just kept eating and wagged his tail while he ate but he did come over and give me a kiss on the cheek and then went back to his food bowl and continued to finish his meal - a big time mommas boy.


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

CometDog said:


> a 3 inch Darth Vader action figure, which he uncontrollably pooped out, light saber extended and all, during advanced off leash obedience class.


I just sprayed coffee crisp dust all over my keyboard at work ... Yup, coworkers think I'm crazy.


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

My first GSD Ruckus stole a cooked chicken out of the crockpot on the counter.. I thought it was too quiet... found him at his dish eating it. I suppose he figured once he put it in his dish across the room it was officially his. That was the most expensive chicken I've ever cooked by the time we were finished at the vets.


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

My golden Chelsea was playing with a friend running around a table and a hurricane lamp broke she ate the glass. He screamed she’s gonna die Called the vet who said to soak cotton balls in oil and feed them to her I did that she ate them and she was fine


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

@HollandN 
So weird... any idea why?


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

Do you mean why did she eat the glass Golden’s are known for eating wierd things When I called the vet she guessed she was a golden She was a very active dog She ate the cotton balls soaked in oil it absorbed the glass and she was fine Saved her from a surgery


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

JunoVonNarnia said:


> @Stuckey honestly, sometimes I think it's just boredom: "let me put this in my mouth. I don't really know what it is, but I'm gonna give it a try."


Yup. Wish I'd taken a picture of the washcloth my 13 year old ate earlier this year! She stole it out of the laundry basket, and it was CLEAN, so not like she was attracted to it because it had body odour on it!

Okay, it did look pretty gross after she upchucked it on the bathroom mat beside the tub!


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

Sometimes my pup will take a full pile of my laundry(clean or dirty) and just lay in it, not eat it, not chew on it, just lay in it like it’s her favorite cushion.


----------



## neoxblake (Sep 24, 2021)

My dog is my best and most loyal friend. And of course I try to monitor her diet. We buy her the best food and constantly take care of the vitamins and minerals in her food. Usually she does not eat something extraneous and does not surprise us with her food preferences. But I am constantly learning how to properly take care of my dog's nutrition and recently learned an amazing thing. It turns out that can dogs eat watermelon! I never thought about it, but my dog really liked it! Now I will feed Charlie with it constantly.


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

neoxblake said:


> My dog is my best and most loyal friend. And of course I try to monitor her diet.


Don’t worry, she’ll get into something 🤣


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Lexie chewed a couple of my husband’s Nicorette gums and puked it out! 🤢


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Cicada last week. 🤮


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Cat hairball.
I get sick to my stomach just thinking about it.


----------



## Rgoldman (May 2, 2021)

I had 2 bullmastiffs back in the early 80's that would eat anything and everything they could find. First surprise was coming home and finding they had eaten the carpet off of three of the stairs leading to the upper level of the house. Blocked the stairs off and came home next day to all the curtains and curtain rods removed from every window they could get to. Banished them to the garage while I was gone the next day and they consumed a water heater blanket. After that, they figured out if you break through the drywall, there is more of that tasty insulation under it. They managed to shew their way into a locked garbage can and ate a turkey and steelhead carcass. I thought the sharp bones would do them in but the vet said if they are still alive they should be fine. However, he made an appointment for them a week later to deal with the salmon poisoning and sure enough, 7 days later, they couldn't even get up off their beds. That took a long time to recover from. Managed to get a nice cedar fence built during their recovery only to find out cedar must be delicious too. Another vet trip..... One of them got into the garbage again and ate an aluminum pie plate. Came out the next day. One ate a playtex yellow glove which came out whole somehow..... It's amazing they lived for so many years with all the things they managed to consume.
Rex, my gsd never once got into anything he wasn't supposed to. He knew the rules and always followed them! Our lab however would eat anything she found. Deer poop, cat poop, dead animals, rotten fruit, etc. One day she found a whole box of dog biscuits and chewed her way into it and got every last one down before drinking a gallon of water and puking them all back up. Took a snow shovel to clean it all up.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Just read through this whole thread...had a great laugh! Had forgotten some of this stuff, like Star eating the washcloth!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Also forgot about THIS one! 🤣 🤣 🤣 



Sunsilver said:


> Uuurrrggg...have something to add to my list...
> 
> Star recently suffered an bout of old dog vestibular syndrome. She still has a marked head tilt, needs a bit of help going down stairs, and her appetite is still not back to normal. She sometimes leaves as much as half her bowl of kibble.
> 
> ...


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Deja has started to get a taste for acorns. When I googled this I was surprised that they are poisonous to dogs, depending on the amount they ate. Good idea to avoid them from eating acorns.


----------



## mere_de_tous (Dec 23, 2020)

Vigo somehow swallowed the entire stuffed/squeaky animal at the end of a flirt pole. It happened so fast I thought for sure it had gotten flung into the neighbor’s yard or on top of our roof because there was no struggle to swallow it, no noise, nothing. Vigo was only 6 or 7 months at the time.
I searched this forum to see if anyone else’s dog had done the same thing and what they did to resolve it. I found one post, and they mentioned that their dog swallowed a flirt pole toy and ended up vomiting it about 2 weeks later. So I kept a close eye on Vigo’s appetite and closely inspected every one of his piles in the yard.
I was shocked when 2 weeks later.... there it was, covered in bile and looking sad as ever at the back of Vigo’s kennel. He must’ve thrown it up during the night. What the heck??


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

wolfy dog said:


> Deja has started to get a taste for acorns. When I googled this I was surprised that they are poisonous to dogs, depending on the amount they ate. Good idea to avoid them from eating acorns.


Neb has discovered crab apples. Heaven knows why. I always tell him they'll give him a stomach ache, but it's like he's a dog who doesn't speak English 🤣


----------



## Cigar (Feb 19, 2021)

Post deleted - whole incident needs to go down the memory hole.


----------



## Cigar (Feb 19, 2021)

I also found a pristine 4" stick in one of her stools.


----------

